# Howdy from Franklin, TX



## ljlinson1206 (Sep 20, 2009)

Howdy guys.  My name's LJ and I'm from Franklin. I am a master mason at the Golden Rule Lodge #361.  One of the members here sent me a link to this site so here I am.  Thanks for having me.


----------



## HKTidwell (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome to Masons of Texas Forums.  Glad to have you here!


----------



## TCShelton (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome aboard.:beer:


----------



## david918 (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome brother


----------



## LRG (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome brother


----------



## scottmh59 (Sep 21, 2009)

welcome


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Sep 22, 2009)

ljlinson1206 said:


> Howdy guys.  My name's LJ and I'm from Franklin. I am a master mason at the Golden Rule Lodge #361.  One of the members here sent me a link to this site so here I am.  Thanks for having me.



Welcome to the boards, brother. We look forward to your input.


----------



## Nate C. (Sep 23, 2009)

Is Friday still 'catfish day' at that cafe there in Franklin?


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Sep 30, 2009)

Welcome to the forums


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Oct 1, 2009)

Welcome brother


----------

